# Free spanish conversation



## sandy8100 (Mar 10, 2015)

There is a free Spanish/English conversation group running in Santa Pola on Fridays evenings.
It's an informal, friendly group of Spanish people wanting to practice and improve their English, and English people wanting to practice and improve their Spanish. All abilities are welcome, from complete beginners to the more fluent. At the moment there plenty of Spanish people but only a few English (actually, usually only one - me. Help!)
We spend half an hour talking only Spanish and half an hour of only English. 
After that, it's up to you. It's a good opportunity to meet like minded English and Spanish people, and a great way to get information about Spain, the local area and customs from local Spanish people. 
The group meets at 7pm at..........I've forgotten the name of the bar! It's on the new port, opposite Burger King (Port side), the only bar on that side, up the stairs. I'll put the name of the bar here as soon as I remember it!


----------



## sandy8100 (Mar 10, 2015)

*Spanish conversation*

Re my previous post: the Spanish/English group is at CAFETERIA EL PUERTO, opposite Burger King at Santa Pola Port.


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks Sandy interesting info !

Tony Agost Alicante


----------



## irishrose (May 24, 2015)

sandy8100 said:


> Re my previous post: the Spanish/English group is at CAFETERIA EL PUERTO, opposite Burger King at Santa Pola Port.


Hi, I'm new in Santa Pola and to the forum. I'm very interested in Spanish/English group. I'll be in Santa Pola end of June for the Summer so will definitely call in for a chat.


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

sandy8100 said:


> Re my previous post: the Spanish/English group is at CAFETERIA EL PUERTO, opposite Burger King at Santa Pola Port.


Wow somewhere to go and a Burger King, heaven, see you soon!


----------



## sandy8100 (Mar 10, 2015)

Look forwatd to seeing you both. Anyone not sure where to go or doesn't want to come on their own, we can meet up beforehand and go together. 
I've only been here for a few months but apparently the group swells with a lot more Spanish people in the summer so all English speakers - not just British nationality - are very welcome.


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

I won't be there until June and probably won't get there until July but I will make a note and see you then.


----------



## sandy8100 (Mar 10, 2015)

Look forward to meeting you Simon


----------



## sandy8100 (Mar 10, 2015)

The English/Spanish conversation group is now on Thursdays at 6.30 from tomorrow, same venue.


----------



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

Does anyone know of a free Spanish /English conversation group in Nerja area?


----------

